# Electrician New Zealand



## serpico4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a fully qualified Electrician planning to register with the EWRB in NZ so I can get a practicing licence. 

I am planning to start looking for work in Christchurch.

Is there a lot of work out there at the minute? I keep hearing yes when reading through various forums but am still apprehensive.

And are the salaries good?

I'm looking for $50+

Any input would be great!

Serpico


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

serpico4321 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a fully qualified Electrician planning to register with the EWRB in NZ so I can get a practicing licence.
> 
> ...


Hi Serpico

I've just done a search on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and there are 23 electricians jobs advertised in Canterbury. 
On the ones with salaries shown, they seem to be for $25 + per hour, and $55k to $65k per year.

Look at http://www.trademe.co.nz/browse/cat...ainbox-jobs-searchLink&cid=5000&rptpath=5000- too (39 jobs on there!)


----------



## serpico4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,

I have had a look and looks like there are more than a few jobs!

I might be in luck, I appreciate you searching for this. I will note the websites and inquire when I am over there.


Do you (or anyone else) happen to know if I bring my hand tools in my luggage (NOT carry on) are they likely to get confiscated at the airport?

I have nice tools (expensive!) and don't want to lose them to some airport that will dispose of them

Any advice or experiences would be a great help

Thanks,

Serpico


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

While I am not an electrician, I do have some expensive IT tools including a $3000 diagnostic server, NAS, multimeter, and various other electronic and other hand tools. I shipped them separate with an international courier tracked and insured. I would not advise taking carry on having experienced the ineptness of airport staff worldwide!


----------

